# Duane won the Nitro Sprint car class at K&M sat.



## kmrc (Dec 31, 2004)

I never knew running in a circle could be so much fun. 4 sprint cars showed up sat and we should have at least 6 this week end. Awesome race. Duane


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Yall got an oval set up? Sweet!


----------



## kmrc (Dec 31, 2004)

Yeah Biff and my Bulit Chassis is super fast. I got to drive an Out Front Frames chassis and it was wicked sweet. Dave had the TMR car pretty hooked up to. Earlys car will be ready to race sat. to.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

You got any pics? And think about this..... After the summer when it cools down and I have time to get a sprinter, think about trying some Sunday racing for sprints. See how the other guys feel about it.

Plus, can ya hold on a minute? Im shooting ya a PM.


----------



## kmrc (Dec 31, 2004)

No pics yet but I will see what I can do this weekend. Duane


----------



## bigtyma's (Aug 17, 2004)

i'll bring my digital camera and take some pics and post them ASAP

ronnie


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*I Want One!*

Nitro SPRINT BABY!!!!


----------



## Todd Manchester (Oct 12, 2004)

May have to get mine together now. Ronnie I need my servo.


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

you need your receivers too.


----------



## kmrc (Dec 31, 2004)

Biff, Duane will be here later,but in the meantime; if this oval picks up, it will be a sunday thing. Nancy


----------



## kmrc (Dec 31, 2004)

We also will have an electric class. Melvin has his,and there are four more in the process of being built. N


----------



## Todd Manchester (Oct 12, 2004)

hmm I got my electric sprint ready.

What about a TC class? They make latemodel bodies for them. Super bad *** looking. Is it one of those if enough show up?


----------



## craig (Oct 13, 2004)

I have an ancient RC10 Team Car and an old RS4 that would love to find new lives as electric LTO's =)


----------



## Duane (Jan 28, 2005)

Three makes a class. If there is time, two will work. K&M


----------



## Todd Manchester (Oct 12, 2004)

Cool
Just need to get my body painted.


----------



## outfrontframes (Apr 25, 2005)

So there should be a few other sprints there this Saturday.. Cool.. We are pumped to be going somewhere new.


----------



## David Early (May 3, 2005)

Duane, Are you going to have your Sprint car together for this weekend?


----------



## Todd Manchester (Oct 12, 2004)

Are you running buggy tires or truck tires? Or is it run whatcha brung?


----------



## David Early (May 3, 2005)

Todd, We were running rear truck tires last weekend. Pretty much run watcha brung, because we were all running together with the Off cars and in large races, they are two different classes. I think we had a total of 13 sprints running with the bulk of that from the Dallas area guys.


----------



## Todd Manchester (Oct 12, 2004)

Cool it will still be a few weeks, I got to sell off my electric stuff, but I'm going to build one.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Todd*

What are you going to build??? Loaded question.:biggrin:


----------



## Todd Manchester (Oct 12, 2004)

Custom Works.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Cool!*

Bring it!


----------



## David Early (May 3, 2005)

I know there was at least one Custom Works sprint there last weekend. NICE car indeed!


----------



## Todd Manchester (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah I've had it for about 8 years when I used to run oval. That was the only car I didn't sell. I just got to order the conversion for it and I'm ready, unless there running an electric sprint class in which case I'm ready.


----------



## David Early (May 3, 2005)

Melvin is the only one that has run electric so far, but from what I understand, there are a couple more electrics.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

David are you still looking for a GT. If so I might want to get rid of mine


----------



## David Early (May 3, 2005)

I'm not sure. We'll talk about it Saturday.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Tom*

I'm looking for a GT. Of course Early can have first choice. I would like a chance though.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Cool!!!!!!I will probably be at K&M this weekend


----------



## David Early (May 3, 2005)

I'll be there too Tom, a few more tweaks with the Sprint and should be able to dirt track through the corners. Oh yeaaaah!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Ditto*

That's my plan too. 3rd Saturday in a row. I'm on a roll!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Went!*

RACED! PULLED THE LEEEEVER! and took 1st in stock buggy. WAY COOL!!!!

Today, My Sprint car came in the mail! Now to get the rest of the parts. When that happens. Then I can realy *Pull the LEEEEEEEEVER!!!!*


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

The amazing part was I took 3rd.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Well tonight was just as*

AWESOME!!!! This is the first time I have run gas tuck that I didn't have the rear end swinging around on me!!!!

I AM A LEGEND!!!!! in my own mind.


----------

